# Your training and your philosophy/faith?



## Carol (May 18, 2007)

Sikhism is a martial faith, and I've often heard Sikhs encourage other Sikhs to learn how to fight.  I know of one devout person that believes that it is a Sikh's sacred duty to learn how to fight, with and without weapons.

I've also been among folks that are athiest or agnostic that don't necessarily believe in the ethereal, but still have expressed sentiments such as the world feeling more in balance whe they train.

How does your training affect your personal philosophy or faith?

Or alternatively, how does your faith/philosophy affect your training?


----------



## tellner (May 18, 2007)

They're fairly closely intertwined. Self defense is a virtue in Judaism and Islam. So is protecting the weak.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 18, 2007)

The Psalms say that "The Lord is a warrior; the Lord is his name" and in the book of Matthew it says "...from the days of John the Baptist until now the kingdom of heaven suffereth violence, and the violent take it by force."  

In the book of Luke, Jesus told his disciples "... if you have a purse, take it, and also a bag; and if you don't have a sword, sell your cloak and buy one."  he understood the importance and value of being able to defend oneself in the days that would follow.

I believe that we (Christians, in my case) aren't called to be sheep, per se, but shepherds ("...If you love me, feed my sheep...").  We are to be able to defend ourselves and those in our care, both spiritually and physically.  

For me, my training fits well in the calling that my God has placed on me.  For others, I cannot say. 

Great topic!


----------

